# McDonald's Revamps Stores



## Capt Worley PE (May 9, 2011)

I'm not sure how well this will work out for them...



> McDonald's is looking less like McDonald's and more like Starbucks.
> At a time when most of McDonald's competitors are still shell-shocked from the recent recession, the fast-food giant is undertaking its biggest store-by-store makeover in the chain's 56-year history: The 500-pound clown of fast food is trying to look more like a grown-up.
> 
> It's a $1 billion-plus undertaking that McDonald's and its franchisees hope, by 2015, will have the vast majority of America's 14,000 McDonald's looking comfortable enough to hang out in long after you've gobbled down your burger, fries - and smoothie.
> ...


More at: http://www.wltx.com/news/article/135960/2/...ok-More-Upscale


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

They leveled the one near the office and are rebuilding from scratch. Should be open by summer.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (May 9, 2011)

The phrase "you cant polish a turd" comes to mind.

Something about going to an "upscale" facility is lost when you order from a dollar menu...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

^My dog has been known to polish off a few turds from time to time. Does that count?


----------



## MA_PE (May 9, 2011)

> will have the vast majority of America's 14,000 McDonald's looking comfortable enough to hang out in long after you've gobbled down your burger, fries - and smoothie.


From a businees perspective, why would you want people to "hang out" at your place? They aren't going to buy more food. It's not a bar. I'd want them to come in, eat, and get out to make room for the next paying customer to sit down.



Dexman PE said:


> The phrase "you cant polish a turd" comes to mind.
> Something about going to an "upscale" facility is lost when you order from a dollar menu...


1) I like the dolar menu. It's a pretty good buy.

2) "upscale" is a relative term. I don't believe McD's is trying to compete with Del Frisco's but there's nothing wrong with getting rid of the industrial look.

Just like people that think Starbuck's is better than Dunkin' Donuts because you get to pay $4 for a coffee. If you pay more, it must be better.

(I like lattes)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

What is Del Friscos? Do we have them around here?

People hanging around are more likely to buy another item I guess. :dunno: But yeah I agree with you, high turnover is key to fast food joints.

I don't drink coffee, but there are any number of examples where you are paying more for simply the brand name and perceived value.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 9, 2011)

I wish they remodeled the mcDonalds to include playplaces...at least for those along the highway. If you aren't stopping at a designated rest stop, with grassy area to run, having a place to let kids strecth and play is a good thing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 9, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> > will have the vast majority of America's 14,000 McDonald's looking comfortable enough to hang out in long after you've gobbled down your burger, fries - and smoothie.
> 
> 
> From a businees perspective, why would you want people to "hang out" at your place? They aren't going to buy more food. It's not a bar. I'd want them to come in, eat, and get out to make room for the next paying customer to sit down.


That's kinda my take on the whole thing. They are doing a complete 180 on a policy that has worked pretty well for them so far.

I also think losing a look that is appealing to children is another bad move. I read someplace that they get a large percentage of sales from parents coming in to appease their children.

I'm no marketting genius, but this seems to have fail written all over it to me.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 9, 2011)

the seating at the new mcdonalds are very uncomfortable. It really is more about the higher turnover. Uncomfortable seat will discourage hanging out therefore makign room for more people.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 9, 2011)

and the new ones I've been at now have fewer seats encouraging the 2-go aspect.


----------



## mizzoueng (May 9, 2011)

Great, so they are changing the way it looks, but that doesn't change the people coming in.

Stopped by a McD's this weekend with wifey, MIL, and mini-mizzou as we were starving. As we are eating a family walks in with 5 kids, each with an article of clothing missing, one without shoes (but in socks) , the other without a shirt, one barefoot, one with jorts (missing pant legs), and a baby in nothing but a diaper. Mind you its 70 degrees outside, so not swampass alert time.

Now, imagine them, inside a swanky "starbucks-wannabe" McD's and getting all cushy in those pleather sofas.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 9, 2011)

I've been in one of the already remodeled McDonalds in Virginia Beach. It was nice, but it didn't make me enjoy their food more. I didn't make me more likely to eat there. I question their motivations.


----------



## DVINNY (May 9, 2011)

mizzoueng said:


> Great, so they are changing the way it looks, but that doesn't change the people coming in.
> Stopped by a McD's this weekend with wifey, MIL, and mini-mizzou as we were starving. As we are eating a family walks in with 5 kids, each with an article of clothing missing, one without shoes (but in socks) , the other without a shirt, one barefoot, one with jorts (missing pant legs), and a baby in nothing but a diaper. Mind you its 70 degrees outside, so not swampass alert time.
> 
> Now, imagine them, inside a swanky "starbucks-wannabe" McD's and getting all cushy in those pleather sofas.


Wal-Martians...

or that's a different thread isn't it?


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2011)

If there were no McDonalds then how would most Democrats feed their families?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

We manage to get by sans McD just fine, thank you very much.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 9, 2011)

what no cheeseburgers for rupert or helena? Maybe the grease would start to limit the poop munching


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

Like I need more gooey diarrhea to pick up from around the yard?


----------



## Ble_PE (May 9, 2011)

Maybe Helena would like a smoothie every now and then.


----------



## envirotex (May 9, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> The phrase "you cant polish a turd" comes to mind.


Actually, you can...did you miss that episode of MythBusters?


----------



## MA_PE (May 9, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> What is Del Friscos? Do we have them around here?


Del Frisco's is a high-end steak house (like Morton's). they just (as in within the past month) opened one on Liberty Wharf overlooking the Harbor (near the Seaport World Trade Center and Bank of America Pavilion). I have not been to the Boston one but have been tio the one in NYC a couple of times. You should take the wife to a show at the Pavilion and have dinner there beforehand.

Del Frisco's - Boston



snickerd3 said:


> I wish they remodeled the mcDonalds to include playplaces...at least for those along the highway. If you aren't stopping at a designated rest stop, with grassy area to run, having a place to let kids strecth and play is a good thing.


We've got a couple of them with playplaces around here. I always hated the dang things because hanging around a McD's is not my idea of a good time. Eat and get out.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

^At those prices, I'll cook it myself! Yikes!


----------



## snickerd3 (May 9, 2011)

you just need to move to an area with a lower COL.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

I'm trying! You know this!

I'm also not a big fan of going out to eat though.


----------



## udpolo15 (May 9, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> From a businees perspective, why would you want people to "hang out" at your place? They aren't going to buy more food. It's not a bar. I'd want them to come in, eat, and get out to make room for the next paying customer to sit down.


I suppose they might be trying to get more people in the door. I've done a lot of networking at Starbucks or other coffee shops because they have places to have a causal conversation. Other than that, my spending at Starbucks would be $0. But the atmosphere/location make it conducive to have informal meetings so I spend some money there.

Not that I am sure it will work. I can't imagine ever trying to network with someone and suggesting McDs. More of an image/branding than a quality of location. For McD's to change that it is going to take a lot more than $1b on construction and not sure if it is worth it. In marketing, everything is a trade-off and you can't be everything to everyone.

As for the dollar menu, you can't beat $1 large diet cokes. I am pretty sure on Sunday mornings, I can just say the usual and I would get my large diet when I pull around to the drivethru window.


----------



## MGX (May 9, 2011)

Wal Mart has changed its image to appear more upscale, why not McDonalds?

Of course it makes me wonder if they won't go the way of TG&amp;Y, Montgomery Ward et al.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 9, 2011)

^and walmart has reversed course on that front. Read an article awhile back about how the the upscale thing wasn't working so they were going to go back to the basics like before...at least in the markets were it wasn't working.


----------



## Road Guy (May 9, 2011)

McD's wants to move in on one of the "yuppie" areas in town- Vinnings for you Atlanta folks, they came in and did a dog and pony show how that Mcdonalds woudl look like a starbucks, and fit in with the yuppie theme of Vinings...

they were still shown the door at the zoning meeting by the yuppies....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 9, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> ^and walmart has reversed course on that front. Read an article awhile back about how the the upscale thing wasn't working so they were going to go back to the basics like before...at least in the markets were it wasn't working.


I haven't noticed anything 'upscale' at Wallyworld, unless they think that cheap looking wood they put in the clothing section is upscale.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 9, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> McD's wants to move in on one of the "yuppie" areas in town- Vinnings for you Atlanta folks, they came in and did a dog and pony show how that Mcdonalds woudl look like a starbucks, and fit in with the yuppie theme of Vinings...
> they were still shown the door at the zoning meeting by the yuppies....


There are a couple of McDs in the Chicago burbs that apparently did the same thing to fit in. Deerfield comes to mind.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

I'm fine with being a yuppie except for the urban part. Just let me play at a mountain lake in my spare time and I'll be a happier camper.


----------



## FLBuff PE (May 9, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> We manage to get by sans McD just fine, thank you very much.


What he said.


----------



## Supe (May 9, 2011)

There's only one reason to eat McD's...

No Taco Bell is close by.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

^Taco Bell - 87% real beef and 13% rat turds. Used to love it though.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 9, 2011)

our taco bell is currently not open due to rebuilding a new one next door, they needed the power line so they finally had to close until the new building is ready.


----------



## MA_PE (May 9, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^At those prices, I'll cook it myself! Yikes!


Don't be such a tight wad. Take the missus out in style.

My brother and his family (3 kids) and my wife and I and our 2 kids went to Del Friscos in NYC. whil we were eating this older gentleman at the table next to us starts to choke and turn blue. the wait staff is on it and they lay him on the floor and call 911. Boy that was some great atnmosphere to enjoy your $75 steak! Luckily he was ok but they took him out on a stretcher.



udpolo15 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > From a businees perspective, why would you want people to "hang out" at your place? They aren't going to buy more food. It's not a bar. I'd want them to come in, eat, and get out to make room for the next paying customer to sit down.
> ...


they had a filet-o-fish special here for the past month or so. (2) FoF for $3.33 and (2) large fries for $3.33. For less than $7 myu wife and I ate on fridays during lent. Yes it was quite different than Del Frisco's



Road Guy said:


> McD's wants to move in on one of the "yuppie" areas in town- Vinnings for you Atlanta folks, they came in and did a dog and pony show how that Mcdonalds woudl look like a starbucks, and fit in with the yuppie theme of Vinings...
> they were still shown the door at the zoning meeting by the yuppies....


Freakin' snobs. They tried to build a McD's on Martha' Vineyard for years. I believe McD's gave up the fight and it will never happen


----------



## udpolo15 (May 9, 2011)

Flyer_PE said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > McD's wants to move in on one of the "yuppie" areas in town- Vinnings for you Atlanta folks, they came in and did a dog and pony show how that Mcdonalds woudl look like a starbucks, and fit in with the yuppie theme of Vinings...
> ...


maybe I am biased growing up in Deerfield, but the McD's on Waukgean Rd has the best cheeseburgers of any McD's I've been to.

Are you talking about Lake Forest? There was a huge fight about them opening one there. They finally got the ok, but no drive thru, no arch sign, and they had (not sure if they still do), made to order omelets on Sunday mornings.


----------



## MA_PE (May 9, 2011)

I'm guessing they wouldn't like this one.

Off the MA Turnpike in the western part of the state in Ludlow, MA

It's pretty new and they built it to look retro.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 9, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > ^At those prices, I'll cook it myself! Yikes!
> ...


The missus doesn't like steak.

I'd just rather cook it myself than go out somewhere. I enjoy cooking.

Did go to a ncie shabu shabu place a few weeks back when comapny was in town.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 9, 2011)

udpolo15 said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Road Guy said:
> ...


I think you're right, it's the one in Lake Forest by the METRA station. I've only seen it from the train but my wife told me about all the fighting that went on to get it approved.


----------



## csb (May 9, 2011)

We have an upscale McDonald's that's done in stone and brown colors. It still smells like a McDonald's, though. Bonus is that it has a PlayPlace, which during a long winter is a lifesaver. I also agree with them along the way when traveling. Nothing like letting the kid out to run for awhile.


----------



## Supe (May 10, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> ^Taco Bell - 87% real beef and 13% rat turds. Used to love it though.



As long as it's got some kind of whitish-green goo in it and I can drown it in Fire Sauce, I couldn't care less.


----------



## Road Guy (May 10, 2011)

the town i grew up in in the 80's had a 50's Mcdonalds, it was actually "the place" to hang out for teenagers, well the ones that didnt have access to booze...but 25 years ago Wal Mart also wasnt a bad palce to go either...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 10, 2011)

There are a lot of folks from India in my grad classes. Apparently, McDonald's is a popular and common place to take someone on a first date.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 10, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> There are a lot of folks from India in my grad classes. Apparently, McDonald's is a popular and common place to take someone on a first date.


Do they pick up a RedBox movie when they are finished dining, or is that reserved for the second date?


----------



## Ble_PE (May 10, 2011)

^Only if they have a code for a free rental.


----------



## ALBin517 (May 10, 2011)

snickerd3 said:


> I wish they remodeled the mcDonalds to include playplaces...at least for those along the highway. If you aren't stopping at a designated rest stop, with grassy area to run, having a place to let kids strecth and play is a good thing.



Seems like most the kids rolling around in those are fighting a losing battle with a cold and/or bad hygiene.

Watch for a couple minutes and the kid bouncing around the most will probably puke up their Happy Meal.

I am far from germophobic but I would not enter a McDonald's play room without a ventilator and hazmat suit.


----------



## TouchDown (May 10, 2011)

Just found out they are closing the McDonald's on our local campus.

Man, I chowed on some 29 cent cheeseburgers there when i was in school.

Not healthy in the least, but it's one of those icons on campus that I remember. Thinking about taking the kids down there for one last meal and go play on the quad afterward.

Lowry Mall McDonalds Closing


----------



## SuperAlpha (May 15, 2011)

All the McDs franchises put in since 1999 around here are upscale with elegant style, big screen TVs, WiFi, etc. All have been remodeled starting around 1995 in the N. Dallas area.


----------



## blybrook PE (May 15, 2011)

I saw the attached the other day and after reading some of the posts of this thread &amp; the original news posting, I feel it is fitting...

The local Mc D's have been sliding downhill for a while; no sort of revamping will make them appealing or inviting. They are all owned by one person, and the management between stores varies greatly (there's 3 in Fairbanks, 1 in North Pole). One location can get you in and out in under 10 minutes, while others are near a 1/2 hour wait for a drive through order during a non-rush time period. I don't really know why a person will wait that long in their car for food, I'd rather go to a nice restaurant and wait then subject myself to that kind of idiotic wait (especially with fuel over $4 a gallon right now!)

I've essentially stopped going to McD's, other when the g/f really wants an iced coffee (and we found only one of the local locations actually makes it correctly). Otherwise, we'll stay clear and take our business elsewhere.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2011)

MA_PE said:


> My brother and his family (3 kids) and my wife and I and our 2 kids went to Del Friscos in NYC. whil we were eating this older gentleman at the table next to us starts to choke and turn blue. the wait staff is on it and they lay him on the floor and call 911. Boy that was some great atnmosphere to enjoy your $75 steak! Luckily he was ok but they took him out on a stretcher.


Great way to get a free meal!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2011)

Pretty soon, you may be placing your own order and swiping a card at Mickie D's.

http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/e28f6864-7f1e-11...l#axzz1MWI0wwqs


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2011)

Link no good?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, it was open to all earlier, and now its only to subscribers. Screw 'em.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 16, 2011)

The McD near the office is now framed and sided. To be honest, the it looks like an insurance or accountant's office except for the big sign with the golden arches.

I don't drink coffee, but my wife loves the stuff and told me yesterday when we drove past McD that Starbucks is considering changing their model as well. At night, they would serve alcoholic drinks and more pub style food. It makes sense because what do you need a double espresso for an hour before bed.


----------



## Supe (May 16, 2011)

VTEnviro said:


> The McD near the office is now framed and sided. To be honest, the it looks like an insurance or accountant's office except for the big sign with the golden arches.
> I don't drink coffee, but my wife loves the stuff and told me yesterday when we drove past McD that Starbucks is considering changing their model as well. At night, they would serve alcoholic drinks and more pub style food. It makes sense because what do you need a double espresso for an hour before bed.



Finally, a reason I would actually WANT to go to Starbucks, though their idea of an alcoholic drink is probably a double-decaf mocha butt latte extra grundle froth, but with some Bailey's thrown in.


----------

